# Topics > Toys >  Cozmo, toy robot, Digital Dream Labs, LLC, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Anki, Inc.

Digital Dream Labs, LLC

Home page - digitaldreamlabs.com/cozmo
anki.com/en-us/cozmo.html

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo is Anki's new tiny toy robot

Published on Jun 27, 2016




> Anki aims to bring a Pixar character to life with Cozmo, its plucky little robot. TechCrunch talks so Anki co-founder and CEO, Anki Boris Sofman.


"Anki aims to bring a Pixar character to life with its plucky little robot"

by Brian Heater
June 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Anki's AI-powered toy robot

Published on Jul 11, 2016




> Cozmo is an AI robot from startup Anki, a company best known for making small race cars that connect to your smartphone. With Cozmo, the company hopes it can sell kids and adults alike on the promise of advanced artificial intelligence and robotics all bundled together in a Pixar-like toy. When Cozmo launches in October, Anki will let anyone access the company’s code to start tinkering with the robot and building third-party apps.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Cozmo, the AI robot with emotions

Published on Jul 11, 2016




> Cozmo is a mini companion robot powered by an emotion engine that develops as it learns about you. Developers will also have access to an SDK to program the robot.

----------


## Airicist

First look at Cozmo: The user-programmable tabletop robot

Published on Jul 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo Robot SDK examples

Uploaded on Jul 11, 2016




> These four examples show how Anki's Cosmo SDK will work.


"Anki to Release Impressive Feature-Packed SDK for Cozmo Robot"

by Evan Ackerman
July 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot like a family member?

Published on Aug 9, 2016




> A San Francisco startup has developed a palm-sized robot, which it says learns to recognize each person it interacts with, and play games.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 1: Unboxing Anki's New Robot

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> We unbox Anki Cozmo robot to see what's in the $179.99 package. This is coming to the US shortly and will be the first time we've seen a full personality driven A.I. robot at a consumer price -- to my knowledge.
> 
> We have a look at the Quick Tap and Explore games as well as how Cozmo uses face recognition to detect if you are watching.
> 
> We also introduce him to some familiar Skylanders, Lego Dimensions, Amiibo friends to see what he makes of his Toys to Life competition.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 2: Keep Away, Finger Grab, Quick Tap & Drive Games

Published on Oct 11, 2016




> We spend another 15 minutes or so with Cozmo for our Day 2 impressions of the A.I. robot called Cozmo from Anki.
> 
> We check out the different modes:
> - Spark mode
> - Quick Tap Game
> - Keep Away Game
> - Finger Grab Game
> - Drive Mode
> - Explore Mode

----------


## Airicist

Anki Cozmo is like a Disney character

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> It's adorable, and it's a sign of where robots are headed next.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo breathes life into robotic toys

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> With a team of former Pixar and Dreamworks animators at its disposal, hardware startup Anki launches one of the most ambitious toy robots to date.


"Cozmo is an endearing little robot with growing up to do"

by Brian Heater
October 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo robot by Anki, full review. This will change things...

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> I am going to come out and say it - you have never played with a robot like Cozmo! This robot is so full of personality, it is really like a Pixar character came to life and dropped into your living room.
> 
> That may seem high, but you are actually getting very sophisticated and most importantly FUN robot for that price. Here is all the info -
> 
> Cozmo is one of the most sophisticated consumer robots available today. Developed by a multidisciplinary team of PhD roboticists, world-class animators, and renowned game developers, Cozmo
> represents a major leap forward in the future of play at the intersection of film, toys, videogames, and robotics.
> 
> Smarts aside, Cozmo is a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies. He’s a gifted little guy who’s got a mind of his
> own and a few tricks up his sleeve. He’s the sweet spot where supercomputer meets loyal sidekick. He’s curiously smart,
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Anki Cozmo - Day 3: Cozmo's Voice and Music

Published on Oct 13, 2016




> We talk to Brian Min (previously of Double Fine), Audio Director at Anki. He talks about how audio, voice and music combine to create the Cozmo experience.
> 
> This draws on musical techniques previously the preserve of Stage Play, Film, and Orchestral Scores.
> 
> He also talks about comparisons with Star Wars R2D2, Jonny 5, Wall-E.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 4: Explore Mode, Quick Tap

Published on Oct 9, 2016




> We talk to Anki founder Hanns Tappeiner and the new Cozmo A.I. robot. We see the robot up close and hear first hand from the company about how it works and what plans they have for Cozmo in the future.

----------


## Airicist

Anki Cozmo - Day 5: How Cozmo was made

Published on Oct 17, 2016




> We talk to the lead animator of Cozmo to find out how he contributed to the character of Cozmo. Along the way we see:
> - Quick Tap
> - Emotions
> - Cozmo Moves
> - Anki Technology

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 6: SDK Cozmo on Twitter & Alarm Clock

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> We take a close look at the Cozmo SDK. Cozmo can be an Alarm Clock, he can Tweet and he can even speak your commands.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo robot hacks, programming and coding via the SDK

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Here is more information on Cozmo from Anki -
> Cozmo is one of the most sophisticated consumer robots available today. Developed by a multidisciplinary team of PhD roboticists, world-class animators, and renowned game developers, Cozmo
> represents a major leap forward in the future of play at the intersection of film, toys, videogames, and robotics.
> 
> Smarts aside, Cozmo is a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies. He’s a gifted little guy who’s got a mind of his
> own and a few tricks up his sleeve. He’s the sweet spot where supercomputer meets loyal sidekick. He’s curiously smart,
> a little mischievous, and unlike anything ever created. More than a companion, Cozmo’s a collaborator. He’s your
> accomplice in a crazy amount of fun.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Will this be your first robot?

Published on Oct 21, 2016




> This video features the new Anki Cozmo, Anki Cozmo is a mini robotic gadget capable of interacting, playing games and learning.
> 
> From the manufacturer -
> 
> Say hello to Cozmo, a gifted little guy with a mind of his own. He's a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out. He'll nudge you to play and keep you constantly surprised. Cozmo’s your accomplice in a crazy amount of fun.
> 
> Cozmo doesn’t just move; he gets curious and explores. He doesn’t just learn; he plots and plans. He doesn’t just see you; he gets to know you. So call him self-aware, call him almost human. Just don’t call him a toy. He's a supercomputer on treads. And he's fun on a whole new level.
> 
> Cozmo's emotions aren’t random. They’re real and felt by everyone in the room. From curious to clever, persistent to playful, he has personality x 10. He’ll be your partner in crime, developing new feelings the more you hang out. But watch out, he’s addicted to fun. Ignore him and he’ll get cranky.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 1: unboxing Anki's new robot 

Published on Oct 13, 2016




> We unbox Anki Cozmo robot to see what's in the $179.99 package!
> 
> Meet Cozmo, the robot with a personality which evolves
> Anki have created Cozmo, a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 2: Let's play with Anki's new robot

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> Today we interact with Cozmo and go over all the features that are currently available! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> Meet Cozmo, the robot with a personality which evolves
> Anki have created Cozmo, a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 3: free play with Anki's new robot 

Published on Oct 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 4: fun with Anki's new robot

Published on Oct 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 5: outdoors with Anki's new cute robot

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 6: exploring SDK with Anki's new cute robot : alarm clock, speaking, and more!

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Today we go into the programming of Cozmo and actually look at the features with the SDK. This is pretty much allows you to program Cozmo to do custom tasks and features! This includes being an alarm clock or even a security guard! This is my first time playing around with it so I hope you guys enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 7: all animations with Anki's new cute robot : casino, video game, funny face, and more!

Published on Oct 22, 2016




> Today we go into the coding and run all the animations of Cozmo! THERE ARE SO MANY I had to cut the video off haha! Let me know which one was your favorite in the comments below! Thanks for watching!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 8: let's play and Q&A with Anki's new robot 

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> Today we interact with Cozmo and talk about the questions in my previous videos.

----------


## Airicist

Toy Time plays with Cozmo, the little robot with a big brain

Published on Oct 27, 2016




> Anki, the makers of Anki Drive, graduate from robotic cars to full-blown robot buddies with Cozmo. He might be tiny, but he’s hiding some powerful tech behind those baby blue box eyes of his.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 9: 3-Year-Old meets Cozmo! (Kid Review!)

Published on Oct 29, 2016




> Today my little niece meets Cozmo and goes over what she thinks of it! Shes got a bit camera shy, but it gives you a good idea what kids think of Cozmo. Hope you guys enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 10: Introduction to SDK Programming Tutorial (Anki's New Cute Robot)

Published on Oct 31, 2016




> Today we go over how to install the software and basic programming of Cozmo aswell look at the features with the SDK.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 11: PLAY DAY with Anki's new robot 

Published on Nov 1, 2016




> Today we interact with Cozmo and see how he reacts to other toys and RCs. We also go over all the features that are currently available! Hope you guys enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

New robot toy uses ‘emotions’ to interact with people

Published on Nov 1, 2016




> Combining a bit of movie magic and state of the art technology, a California start-up has unveiled a new type of robot packed with personality. Ben Gruber reports.

----------


## Airicist

The Little Club meets the worlds cutest robot!!

Published on Nov 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet Cozmo! The cutest robot in the world!

Published on Nov 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 12: Cozmo meets Cozmo

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> Meet Cozmo, the robot with a personality which evolves
> Anki have created Cozmo, a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out.

----------


## Airicist

This is Cozmo the robot

Published on Nov 4, 2016




> Anki sent us their new robot Cozmo, and we made a video. He's a little robot with a big brain and even bigger personality.

----------


## Airicist

The cuttest robot ever!

Published on Nov 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 13: Cozmo VS mount Supra! (Terrain / Incline Test) 

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> Today we see Cozmo's ability to climb and get over obstacles! Mainly by driving over my Supra! :-O






Cozmo - Day 14: WORKING OUT WITH CUBES + REMOTE CONTROL 

Published on Nov 5, 2016




> Today we learn how to use Cozmo's remote control feature! ITS AMAZING! In addition, we see an example of what you can do with it! Enjoy!






Cozmo - Day 15: BOTTLE FLIP CHALLENGE & ALARM CLOCK FEATURE

Published on Nov 6, 2016




> Today Cozmo flips a bottle and we learn how to use Cozmo's Alarm Clock feature! Enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 16: Windows SDK install Tutorial + Remote Control 

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Today we go into how to install SDK for Windows and how to run the remote control script so you can make your own animations!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo the robot meets the pugs!!!

Published on Nov 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo Robot, December 2016 Update, NEW Features With 1.1 Update!

Published on Dec 5, 2016




> Here is what is new -
> 
> Memory Match: Cozmo can’t wait to teach you his new favorite game. Follow the pattern on his Power Cubes. Watch the lights, listen to the tones. You and Cozmo take turns remembering and repeating the series as it grows more complex. Be the first to fail three times, and you’re out!
> 
> Explorer Mode Enhancements: Ever wonder how Cozmo sees the world? Find out in Explorer Mode. Cozmo lets you guide him through his environment using your smart device. You’ll see what he sees, prompt him to greet people and pets, and use his lift to move Power Cubes. Find yourself in a dark corner? Turn on Night Vision and keep exploring. Just don’t expect Cozmo to give up full control. He’s got a personality that can’t be switched off.Cozmo doesn’t record or share your information. It’s kept between you and him.
> 
> Cozmo Says: Cozmo’s learning to talk. Feed him up to thirty characters at a time, and try not to laugh as he works through the pronunciations. Get him talking to your friends, family, even the cat. And although he’s mischievous, he still has good manners. There are words a robot shouldn’t repeat, and Cozmo knows them.
> Part of the Pack: Cozmo is an animal lover like us! He can now detect dogs and cats, and reacts appropriately to both. He can’t wait to meet our furry friends.
> 
> Workout: Cozmo never skips arm day! Give Cozmo a protein shake… err Sparks and watch him keep his heart rate pumping as he works out with his Power Cube.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - how to customize & race mode!

Published on Dec 6, 2016




> Today we make custom parts for Cozmo using a 3D printer. We create a race inspired version of Cozmo (spoiler and wheels!) and then race it against another Cozmo. Hope you guys enjoy this video!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Let's Play - PING PONG & QUICK TAP - New Games!

Published on Dec 9, 2016




> Today we play Ping Pong and Quick Tap with Cozmo. These new SDK games can be downloaded from Anki's official forum. There are plenty more so stay tuned for more reviews!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - DRAWING SDK - writing letters and even his name!

Published on Dec 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MIT Technology review meets Anki's Cozmo

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> Anki's Cozmo robot uses sensors, facial recognition, and mapping technologies to explore and invite you to play games.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - How to Customize - BULLDOZER MOD!

Published on Dec 22, 2016




> Today we make custom parts for Cozmo using a 3D printer. We create a bulldozer version of Cozmo (plow, hard hat, and wheels) and then we put it to the test trying to clear a scene of blocks!. Hope you guys enjoy this video!

----------


## Airicist

$179 Cozmo Robot by Anki, expressive playful robot expanded through smartphone

Published on Jan 20, 2017




> The Cozmo is already a top-seller on Amazon at $179 at it's a different design for a compact smart home robot, perhaps mostly for kids to play with for now. THe goal of Cozmo is to express emotions through its display, sounds and movements in response to user actions, expanding it's processing and features when paired with the smartphone app to access higher level robotics functions through the app and through the cloud.

----------


## Airicist

COZMO NEW UPDATE! - Build a Pyramid & Let's Get Dizzy! - ANKI LETS PLAY REVIEW

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> Today we review the brand new update release on 04/27! In this update we can have Cozmo build a pyramid and even see him get dizzy! In addition we look at working out with Cozmo and fist bump!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo new update! - Hiccups & Peekaboo!

Published on Jun 3, 2017




> Today we go over the brand new update by Anki for Cozmo! In this update, Cozmo has hiccups and is able to play Peekaboo! Talk about making something already adorable far more adorable! Hope you guys enjoy this video! If there is anything you want to see with Cozmo, comment below!

----------


## Airicist

NEW Anki Robot - Meet Cozmo's new liquid metal brother (Day 1)

Published on Jun 6, 2017




> We test Anki Collectors Edition Cozmo. Liquid Metal Cozmo is like the classic white version with a new coat of metallic paint. 
> 
> We also have news of the Price, Date and Availability of Cozmo in UK and other territories.
> 
> Finally Cozmo goes head to head between Metal and Classic to see who wins the cubes


.

----------


## Airicist

Classic Cozmo vs Metal Cozmo -- CUBE FIGHT!

Published on Jun 11, 2017




> We pit the Anki Collectors Edition Cozmo (Liquid Metal) against the Classic Original Cozmo to see who is master of the cubes. 
> 
> We also have news of the Price, Date and Availability of Cozmo in UK and other territories.
> 
> Finally Cozmo goes head to head between Metal and Classic to see who wins the cubes.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo vs RoboHero (Robot death battle!)

Published on Jun 22, 2017




> Today we pit Cozmo against RoboHero in this epic Robot Death Battle! Comment down below who you want to see battle next? 
> 
> Meet Cozmo, the robot with a personality which evolves
> Anki have created Cozmo, a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out.
> 
> Programming logic allows you to learn through making it. Most suitable from learning through open source Andruino control board. The perfect entry level scientific servo control toy: ROBOHERO.
> 
> With its height around 25cm, the RoboHero is well fitted to undergo explorations on desks, floors, or any other surroundings. It is also a good size to entertain your pets or toddlers. The RoboHero will be your best companion and add color for you through the daily grind.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo robot now easy to program with new coding tool

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> With an easy-to-use interface based on MIT's Scratch, you can command Cozmo to do complex tasks without any programming experience.


"Anki's Code Lab Brings Sophisticated Graphical Programming to Cozmo Robot"

by Celia Gorman and Evan Ackerman
June 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo vs JD humanoid (robot death battle!)

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> Today we pit Cozmo against JD in this epic Robot Death Battle! Comment down below who you want to see battle next? 
> 
> 
> Meet Cozmo, the robot with a personality which evolves
> Anki have created Cozmo, a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out.
> 
> JD is a fully functional humanoid robot kit built with ez-bits and invented in Canada. This WiFi enabled humanoid robot is easy, fun and educational! JD boasts 16 degrees of freedom with metal gear heavy duty servo motors. That means he has 16 motorized joints for walking, dancing or anything that you teach him!
> 
> The camera in the head of this robot provides vision recognition to track color, motion, glyphs, QR codes, faces and more. There are 18 RGB LEDs in the eyes of JD, which can be easily programmed and animated for unlimited expressions of up to 1 million colors. The included EZ-Builder Software makes it easy to create movements, programs and personalized mobile apps for your phone

----------


## Airicist

Anki Cozmo review

Published on Jul 20, 2017




> Anki’s Cozmo is a $180, adorable robot that will play with your kids and teach you how to code, but it requires a connection to an app at all times.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 1, 2017




> Hello and welcome! This is my video review of Cozmo, by Anki—a small, vehicle based robot featuring artificial intelligence and an app with ongoing upgrades.
> 
> Cozmo has fun games to play, skills to display, and emotions to relay. He rolls around on treads, plays with his blocks, and even learns to recognize your face and greet you by name.
> 
> If you enjoy smart toys with an emphasis on interactivity, then there's a pretty good chance that you'll enjoy Cozmo. Please take a few minutes to watch my video and see what he can do, and let me know what you think of him in the comments section below.
> 
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to like, share, and subscribe for more fun toy and tech gadget reviews!

----------


## Airicist

Smyths Toys - Cozmo by Anki

Published on Aug 25, 2017




> Cozmo the robot from Anki is a gifted little guy with a mind of his own. His one-of-a-kind personality evolves the more you hang out with him. He expresses a broad range of real emotions in response to his environment. He’ll nudge you to play and keep you constantly surprised. Cozmo’s your accomplice in a crazy amount of fun. A compatible IOS or Android device is required to play

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - Day 1: Unboxing COZMO - Collector's Edition - Anki's new cute metal robot

Published on Sep 7, 2017




> Today we unbox the all new $179.99 LIMITED EDITION Collector's Edition Cozmo by Anki! This amazing new liquid metal Cozmo is truly an art piece! With its slick metal finish, it really gives it an unique look!
> 
> Cozmo’s a special little guy, and now he’s got his own collector’s edition. He’s the same robot, but in a sleek new look of Liquid Metal Finish. His new, dark colors are the perfect complement to the Cozmo you have grown to know and love.
> 
> Meet Cozmo, the robot with a personality which evolves
> Anki have created Cozmo, a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo Collector's Edition and 2.0 Software update, Cozmo robot full review

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> New this holiday, Cozmo gets his own Collector’s Edition! He’s the same gifted robot with a big brain and even bigger personality that you have grown to know and love, but in a sleek new Liquid Metal Finish. The launch of Cozmo Collector’s Edition will coincide with another major software update for the Cozmo companion app following the recent release of Code Lab. Code Lab is a simple and intuitive visual programming language that allows Cozmo owners to easily tap into his advanced robotics technology to program the physical robot. 
> 
> Tread pack ($14.99)
> Cozmo’s got some new treads to suit his many moods. See how he looks in Osmosis Blue, Luminous Lime, New Dawn Yellow and Crimson Flame. Or get crazy and try a combination. 
> 
> Cozmo carrying case ($29.99)
> Keep Cozmo and all his accessories safe on your next adventure in this durable, and cozy, carrying case. Custom molded compartments hold 3 Power Cubes, 1 Charger, and 1 Cozmo robot. A zipper sealed pocket stores other items you might need while on the go.

----------


## Airicist

Robot death battle! - Cozmo VS Metal Cozmo - Collector's Edition

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> Today we pit Cozmo against all new Collector's Edition Cozmo in this epic Robot Death Battle! Comment down below who you want to see battle next? 
> 
> Meet Cozmo, the robot with a personality which evolves
> Anki have created Cozmo, a real-life robot like you've only seen in movies, with a one-of-a-kind personality that evolves the more you hang out.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Anki Cozmo review"
The small smart robot that's full of big ideas

by Marc Chacksfield 
September 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Anki Cozmo robot unboxing and hands-on review

Published on Sep 25, 2017




> Our Anki Cozmo robot unboxing and hands-on review shows this super-cute toy in action!
> 
> You can control the Anki Cozmo using the iOS/Android app, which allows you to play games with the dinky chap. Cozmo can recognise your face, perform tricks, sing songs and plenty more besides. This in-depth hands-on shows the Cozmo robot's best features, plus the setup process.

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - BOWLING COMPETITION - Collector's Edition vs Classic (Lets Play Anki's New Robot Review!)

Published on Nov 5, 2017




> Today we face off both Cozmos in a fun little Bowling Game! We used Sphero Mini's shell case as the ball as well as its pins. Who wins?! WATCH AND FIND OUT!

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo - A cute little robot has a mind of it's own!

Published on Nov 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cozmo 2.0 prototype assembly

Jun 22, 2021




> It's all coming together (Cozmo 2.0, that is)! Share in our excitement when you watch one of our technicians show off how easy it is to reassemble Cozmo 2.0 with its new battery compartment.

----------

